# Turf damage ?



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Sprayed Sedgehammer on the Sedges followed with Speedzone on the Sedges and broadleafs on sunday.I didn't cut the grass three days prior and today I cut it and found the grass browning.Did the Speedzone damage the turf? Lawn was dark green before I sprayed.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

2,4-D (Speedzone) shouldn't be applied over 90 degrees to any grass. That's my first guess, but not necessarily the correct answer, as there are other possibilities too.

Is the grass less than a year old? 
How many apps have you done this year so far?
Could you have made a "hot" mix and overapplied?


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> 2,4-D (Speedzone) shouldn't be applied over 90 degrees to any grass. That's my first guess, but not necessarily the correct answer, as there are other possibilities too.
> 
> Is the grass less than a year old?
> How many apps have you done this year so far?
> Could you have made a "hot" mix and overapplied?


I purchased the home this past October,but I don't think it is less than a year old.As far as temp,I didn't look on Sunday,but I doubt it was over 90.And as far as the Mix I went by the 1.5oz per gallon that it recommended,but I did use a measuring cup that had no markings for 1.5 just 1 and 2oz and guessed the middle.The lawn hasn't been watered since Saturday.And as far as apps this is the first 24D app,but I have used quinclorac,Sulfentrazone,and Glyphosate.

If it's any of the problems you described will it bounce back ?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Speedzone will cause a little bit of temporary scorching. But, if the Bermuda is healthy, that will mow off. I do not ever expect an application to not cause a little bit of scorching or discoloration. We are applying poisons that the grass has to somehow tolerate and detoxify internally. The weeds fail to detoxify the herbicides applied and that is how they are killed.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Redland1 said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > 2,4-D (Speedzone) shouldn't be applied over 90 degrees to any grass. That's my first guess, but not necessarily the correct answer, as there are other possibilities too.
> ...


It sounds like the heat might have stunted it slightly - it's hovering around 85-92 degrees.

I wouldn't worry; it should come back strong in color and fill in. If you want to try and encourage quicker improvement, consider applying some cheleated iron with your next fertilizer application to help with the browning/yellowing.

I would also water the lawn, but not overwater.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Redland1 said:


> If it's any of the problems you described will it bounce back ?


Definitely. Not to worry.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

1.5 oz is on the high end of what I would apply to Bermuda. I go for 1 oz. There was also no need to split the Sedgehammer and Speedzone application. If I have both Nutsedge and broadleaves present, I apply both as a mix.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ecks from Tex said:
> ...


I usually apply fertilizer that has Iron in it.Will the Chelated iron still help? Also it liquid or granular?


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> 1.5 oz is on the high end of what I would apply to Bermuda. I go for 1 oz. There was also no need to split the Sedgehammer and Speedzone application. If I have both Nutsedge and broadleaves present, I apply both as a mix.


Hopefully I didn't hurt it too bad.Now I know for the next time around how many Oz to Gal.That Speedzone hadthe broadleafs shriveling and browning by the second day.As far as the Sedges did I mess up by mowing yesterday since I applied the Sedgehammer Sunday?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Exactly how much area did that 1.5 oz per gallon cover? Unless someone is applying with a calibrated handpiece, a gallon can cover way less than 1000 sq ft. That is why I never mention a per gallon amount. Shriveling and browning the next day suggests at least a 2x overdose. I do not get that response from an application at label rates ever. Bermuda is pretty tough though. Not like some of the other grasses. Do something wrong on those and it is either totally dead or in bad shape for months on end.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Exactly how much area did that 1.5 oz per gallon cover? Unless someone is applying with a calibrated handpiece, a gallon can cover way less than 1000 sq ft. That is why I never mention a per gallon amount. Shriveling and browning the next day suggests at least a 2x overdose. I do not get that response from an application at label rates ever. Bermuda is pretty tough though. Not like some of the other grasses. Do something wrong on those and it is either totally dead or in bad shape for months on end.


Uh oh.I spotted sprayed all over the lawn which is 5k.Turned out to be 2 gallons made and sprayed.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Redland1 said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly how much area did that 1.5 oz per gallon cover? Unless someone is applying with a calibrated handpiece, a gallon can cover way less than 1000 sq ft. That is why I never mention a per gallon amount. Shriveling and browning the next day suggests at least a 2x overdose. I do not get that response from an application at label rates ever. Bermuda is pretty tough though. Not like some of the other grasses. Do something wrong on those and it is either totally dead or in bad shape for months on end.
> ...


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Odds on this becoming a renovation thread?


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Odds on this becoming a renovation thread?


LoL.If it does die then I figured out how to kill Bermuda and I can bank on selling the magic potion to those trying to get it out of their yard.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes and no. I should tell everyone about what happened when I applied 2 lb Atrazine per acre and 2,4-D ester to a mixed Bermuda and Emerald Zoysia lawn 20 years ago. It browned out the Bermuda and left the Zoysia. Bermuda under lawn conditions has a very limited tolerance to 2,4-D. It is not nearly as sensitive not mowed as in a pasture situation. There, I can apply 2,4-D and not do much of anything to the common Bermuda. In a lawn, it is either the low rate of Speedzone Red or else Speedzone Southern, which has 1/3 the 2,4-D that the Red does.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Redland1 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > Odds on this becoming a renovation thread?
> ...


How's it looking?


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> > Colonel K0rn said:
> ...


Well I don't really know.I have been watering daily to see if it helps and I also mowed it yesterday.





The close up is of one of the brown spots.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Is there anything to help it green up quicker or are those areas goners?

What I hate the most is that before the Speedzone my grass was much greener than my neighbors lawn.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Fertilize if you haven't, and water the crap out of it. 2,4D will definitely stress the grass a little especially if you put a heavy dose down. I also see a lot of thatch, but I wouldn't cut it super low right now.

Looks really dry to me, but 2,4D does that. Just water a lot. Like double or triple the usual.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Fertilize if you haven't, and water the crap out of it. 2,4D will definitely stress the grass a little especially if you put a heavy dose down. I also see a lot of thatch, but I wouldn't cut it super low right now.
> 
> Looks really dry to me, but 2,4D does that. Just water a lot. Like double or triple the usual.


Sunday will be three weeks since I last fertilized.Can I put it down sooner than four weeks?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Nah thats plenty recent enough. Just water it a lot.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Looks like it's recovering.I put down a 18 10 5 NH4 nitrogen and 10% iron Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

How soon after fertilizing can I mow without throwing the fertilizer pellets all over the place?


----------

